# How I made the back of my B14 look better



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

STOCK:








"MODS":









Changes:
5% tint
Black trunk lid/panel
Spoiler
Red amber turn signals
Debadged emblems


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that the same car? cause you have a different muffler on it, but its stock. it looks better though


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice. add some things..

-wash/wax
-gloss coat on tails
-put sentra badge back on and _be proud_!

otherwise, i like what you've done.


*side note* North or South Jersey? I have a place at the shore..


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Looks nice.

I have a question- where did you get that black panel from. I've been looking everywhere for one. Is it aftermarket or can it be ordered from a dealership?

thanks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> I have a question- where did you get that black panel from. I've been looking everywhere for one. Is it aftermarket or can it be ordered from a dealership?
> 
> thanks



www.car-parts.com -- you need to search for the XE model. This is where I got mine, you just need to search around and then call the different places. Double check with the place by calling, you don't want to end up with another red panel.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not bad but you need to wash that thing boy


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

hmm..is it me or did a cat go buckwild on your rear bumper? looks like you got some major scuffs..or maybe you need a carwash like everyone said..also how much did you pick up the XE trunk light piece for? and shipping/etc.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

nismo13GTiR said:


> hmm..is it me or did a cat go buckwild on your rear bumper? looks like you got some major scuffs..or maybe you need a carwash like everyone said..also how much did you pick up the XE trunk light piece for? and shipping/etc.


LOL, 2 rear end accidents and many idiots who like parallel parking at 10 mph.
I didn't have time to car wash. Weather JUST became really nice recently.

I swapped out the XE piece with some random stranger in the parking lot. Cost me $20 and 10 minutes


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is that the same car? cause you have a different muffler on it, but its stock. it looks better though


That's my rice mod. It's just the tip, screws on over the stock pea shooter.

I also had clear tails, which looked pretty nice, except they were just a tad ricey and magnets for cops... $50 fix it ticket.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> very nice. add some things..
> 
> -wash/wax
> -gloss coat on tails
> ...


Central NJ.
Good call on the gloss coat, I have a can lying around.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismo13GTiR said:


> how much did you pick up the XE trunk light piece for? and shipping/etc.


costs me $30 to have it shipped to my door...its all about how far you are from the place its getting shipped, alot of people told me what i paid was cheap. :banana:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn, wash your car dude - it's almost as dirty as mine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psteng19 said:


> I also had clear tails, which looked pretty nice, except they were just a tad ricey and magnets for cops... $50 fix it ticket.



thank god for cops...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thank god for cops...



i think someone needs to re-read this..STICKY: COMMENTS TOWARDS MEMEBERS' RIDES


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> I swapped out the XE piece with some random stranger in the parking lot. Cost me $20 and 10 minutes


haha..that's actually a pretty good idea..i managed to find one at a local yard but it was missing the famous hamburger and it had a few scuffs..but for $20..i ain't comlaining..looks really good on the car too..have you thought about lowering your car? and also..what are those white blotches on your rear windshield? hope it's nothing that can't be removed.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> i think someone needs to re-read this..STICKY: COMMENTS TOWARDS MEMEBERS' RIDES



well, i wouldnt have said anything, but he agrees with me he said (IIRC) because he said they were ricey as well...


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

nismo13GTiR said:


> haha..that's actually a pretty good idea..i managed to find one at a local yard but it was missing the famous hamburger and it had a few scuffs..but for $20..i ain't comlaining..looks really good on the car too..have you thought about lowering your car? and also..what are those white blotches on your rear windshield? hope it's nothing that can't be removed.


It is lowered.









The white stuff is probably bird crap.
I didn't wash my car since last fall probably.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wanna give me your grille? haha looks good


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wanna give me your grille? haha looks good


My stock grill?

I got the stock 98-99 "honeycomb" grill off ebay.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, i know i want one... the 98 one i mean


----------

